# Wide Angle? Tokina 11-16 vs. Nikkor 10.5 Fisheye



## thehollywoodteam (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Folks,

I'm in the market to purchase a wide angle lens for my D90.

I've been seeing nothing but ++ for the Tokina 11-16 and Ken Rockwell mentioning it's the best wide angle lens for DX systems...

The 10.5 Nikkor fisheye has opened up my eyes to an even wider lens with fisheye capabilities. I'm torn between either lens. Any help is appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 17, 2010)

weird couple of lenses to be torn between.

You're going to get the fisheye and take 6 pictures with it and never use it again. 11-16 is very usable for lots of things.

They are very different. Maybe a comparison between the 11-16 and 12-24 might be fairer?


----------



## thehollywoodteam (Jan 17, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing in regards to using the fisheye a few times, then not looking at it again. As far as the comparisons you mentioned 11-16 vs. 12-24, I already have the 18-105, so range isn't important, 12-24 Nikkor is also $1,000, double the price of the 11-16. I guess I'm seeking some type of persuasion to purchase the 11-16.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jan 17, 2010)

i use a 10.5 nikkor fisheye and i use it all the time. its fun for parties and hanging out with people and taking pictures but i guess i use it so much because of my lifestyle. i love it though.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 17, 2010)

look into Tokina 10-17 Tokina you get both the ultra wide as well as the fish eye.
Recently I had a pleasure of experimenting with this lens as Tamron 10-24. Tamron wasn't a fish eye though.
Both are nice lenses and, at least for me, both are very different and for different need.
Good Luck


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I disagree, the fisheye is an awesome lens, and really it's not a true wide angle in my eyes.  A true wide angle lens keeps straight lines(mostly) straight, while a fisheye purposely distorts the view. 

Eventually I want to have both.  A fisheye is essential for getting creative.  

You might want to consier the Nikon 10-24 as well for an ultra wide angle.  It gives you VR whereas the Tokina does not. 

Here's a thread with a ton of 10.5 fisheye images:

NikonCafe.com


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 18, 2010)

fiveoboy01 said:


> I disagree, the fisheye is an awesome lens, and really it's not a true wide angle in my eyes.  A true wide angle lens keeps straight lines(mostly) straight, while a fisheye purposely distorts the view.
> 
> Eventually I want to have both.  A fisheye is essential for getting creative.
> 
> ...



the 10-24 does not have vr


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 18, 2010)

goodoneian said:


> the 10-24 does not have vr



And that really matters why? It is a wide angle lens! Who cares if it does not have VR!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 18, 2010)

goodoneian said:


> fiveoboy01 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree, the fisheye is an awesome lens, and really it's not a true wide angle in my eyes.  A true wide angle lens keeps straight lines(mostly) straight, while a fisheye purposely distorts the view.
> ...



(slaps forehead) - you're right, I meant it has faster focusing.  It came out as VR  Guess I needed some sleep.


----------

